# iPod touch/iPad Question



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Late last night I decided to register on my iPod touch, my AOL account to see read my email. I had just learned how to set my passcode on it for added security from reading kindlenation email newsletter. I thought that if I get the iPad, that now would be the time to do more on my iPod touch to make sure on the future purchase. Well, I finally had to get to bed, but couldn't quite figure out how to get to this kindleboards group. Would some kind soul give this newbie computer illiterate instructions on what to do, please? I'm trying to test out going to my groups, or looking up whatever on the net. I tried to load the user's guide, but it said I needed more memory. Thanks!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Use Safari and just type in the Kindleboards URL:

www.kboards.com

Then enter your username and password as usual.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

And on the iPad, once you're on the KindleBoards page in Safari, you can click the + sign at the top line menu of the Safari browser to add a bookmark or add an icon to the home page of your device.  I did this and can go to KindleBoards with one tap when I first turn on my iPad.  I think it's similar with the iPod Touch, 'cause I think I learned about it from a post of Harvey's.

Betsy


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

This is my 1st iPod email. Thanks for your help. I had to use yahoo 1st before it went thru safari. It worked!


----------

